# Lookin for a cheap camera backpack. Advice?



## anubis404 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm looking for a good camera backpack in the $20-30 range. All I want it to do is hold my DSLR with a lens or two, and still enough storage to hold other things. I was looking at this 
backpack, but it didn't mention anywhere that it could hold a dslr body and lens. I would really like this one, because it is waterproof and has space for a hydration pack. Does anyone know if this backpack is compatible with DSLRs? If not, can anyone recommend a camera backpack in that price range for me?


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Aug 13, 2008)

To be honest, when I got a simple backpack for high school it was still $30-$40.

I wouldnt trust any good dslr backpack under $50...

The one I want is like $150...i think, i forgot the price.

Your camera equipment is very expensive, hundreds of dollars, you should invest in a good backpack or you may end up regretting it... You get what you pay for...


----------



## jasonkt (Aug 13, 2008)

I always wondered if the "lowepro" brand was actually something that a casual thief would recognize as potentially containing valuable gear, thus becoming in fact "highpro".


----------



## tirediron (Aug 14, 2008)

In a word, don't! You're using this to hold hundreds, if not thousands of dollars worth of gear. Spend a few dollars and get kit that's made to do the job, has lots of padding, waterproof covers and comfortable straps. I use the Lowepro AW Trekker II as my hiking and/or light 'grab & go' bag. One body, four lenses, flash, filters and an integral tripod carrier. I think it retails for around $150 - 160. 

jason raises an interesting question - I hadn't thought of that. Fortunately the 'Lowepro' label is fairly small and subtle, but I'm sure an experienced bag snatcher would know the significance of it.


----------



## anubis404 (Aug 14, 2008)

prodigy2k7 said:


> To be honest, when I got a simple backpack for high school it was still $30-$40.
> 
> I wouldnt trust any good dslr backpack under $50...
> 
> ...



I have a great camera bag I got for $20. I got another one that fits my DSLR for $7 at ross. Making it into a backpack couldn't be too hard and costly, could it? Plus, everything on ebay is cheaper.


----------



## Paul M (Aug 14, 2008)

I side with the above comment...hundreds of dollars in a $30 backpack is asking for problems.

I got a Naneau Pro U-100 which is an awesome backpack, it doesnt say "camera gear" all over it, and it has a spot for a water bottle. The best part is inside the backpack, it has a removable inside that allows you to use the backpack for clothes or books when not being used for your camera. The inside is it's own case for the camera gear. It is a bit out of your price range though at about $79.00 but it's well worth it.
If you are interested, check it out *HERE*


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.tamrac.com/5273.htm

Here... $50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tamrac-5273-Exp...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218694756703

Tamrac Expedition 3x


----------



## K8-90 (Aug 14, 2008)

Out of your range aswell, but I'm enjoying my Lowepro Fastpack 200.


----------



## Dao (Aug 14, 2008)

If you are using Canon camera, you may consider this

New Canon branded Backpack for less than $40 from Amazon


http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Backpac...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1218718097&sr=8-1


----------



## lockwood81 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dao said:


> If you are using Canon camera, you may consider this
> 
> New Canon branded Backpack for less than $40 from Amazon
> 
> ...


 

Thats the bag I use and I ride a motorcycle as my main form of transportation and I've had no problems with the bag at all.  Fits all my gear.


----------



## anubis404 (Aug 24, 2008)

I went with the Tamrac Velocity 6x. Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## dynk (Aug 24, 2008)

Shop around, you can find a backpack for around $50.  Check out eBags.com


I have a good Lowepro backpack and a shoulder bag.

I also have a Segway, and the handlebar bag is pretty sturdy, I carry my D300 in it with a lens attached.  Otherwise I wear the backpack if I am going out just to take pics.


----------

